# How many iches of snow before plowing a residential driveway



## Figueiredo

I was just wondering how many inches before people want them to plow there driveways because out of my 16driveways some want me to only plow if there is 6in or more and some want me to plow when theres 2in or more what do u think about that


----------



## lawnmasters2006

thats why we dont mess w home owners...waste of time...


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Figueiredo;524842 said:


> I was just wondering how many inches before people want them to plow there driveways because out of my 16driveways some want me to only plow if there is 6in or more and some want me to plow when theres 2in or more what do u think about that


you set the rate you want to plow at...your 2" customers have determined that you will plow them at that snowfall amount by the very fact that you have agreed to do it...your other customers, well you should have said that your trigger was 2"

Rewrite your contracts/agreements for next year to be in line with what you want not what they want...I know...sometimes easier said than done.


----------



## Camden

Figueiredo;524842 said:


> I was just wondering how many inches before people want them to plow there driveways because out of my 16driveways some want me to only plow if there is 6in or more and some want me to plow when theres 2in or more what do u think about that


The other problem you're sure to run into is that when you get 5" the people with a 6" trigger are going to be on your butt asking why you didn't plow them out. That happened to me a lot when I first got going but now I do everyone at 2"+. A lot less hassle that way...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well my gravel drives r on when ever i feel like i wont push all there gravel off. my normal drives r at 2inchs. but i get nervous so anything right around there gets plowd so they get better service. go with contracts and do ur own thing. ur the professional


----------



## 6feetdeep

This is the very reason I will have contracts for all my residential customers, $XX per season, I will clear driveway at 2" of snow, as I do with my commercial accounts. Anyone that doesn't agree will be looking for a new contractor. Yesterday we got 3" in one half of the county, and 4-5" on the other side of town, people were calling me to plow them out, two told me there wasn't enough snow when I got there, and one shoveled their own driveway before I got there. Not dealing with it next year, pay me the same every month, and I will take care of it when I deem it is necessary. Drives me nuts!!


----------



## cameo89

I plow about 15 of my drives at apx. 4'' and 2 drives at 2'' and the rest are call when needed

I just started a punch card this year when you pay for 10 the 11th is free and it seems to be working well (res. accounts only)

I only have 4 comm. accounts and the rest are res. accounts

The school that I plow at is to be plowed after only 1'' of snow

This only what I do.... you should do what you feel is needed


I also have a chart 1-4''= $XXXX $Base price
5-8''=$XXXX Add $5-10 on base price
8-12''=$XXXX Add $10-20 on base price

The way I think of it, the more snow & drifts, the more time & fuel spent, so I charge more


Good luck, Yon


----------



## theplowmeister

I have 96 Res accounts 
10 have no tollerance for snow (1/2 triger) 
80 have 2" trigger
6 have 4" trigger
O ya if its a dence wet snow with falling temps then 60 of the 80 have a 1 inch trigger

Its not rocket scince... Its knowing your customer


----------



## Quality SR

I think most guys on here uses the 3" or more trigger for drives and 2" for commercial.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Same here, 3" and as Meister said, you get to know your customers.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

payup im out at 3 inches


----------



## just plow it

Home owners piss me off, I wave a few and I am supposed to plow at 1 inch but get there to plow and 1/2 the time they shovel it out themselves, I still charge them $30 just for the trip out there. I cant waste my time looking to see who got ambitious enough to shovel. They could at least call me and let me know. Sorry, Just had to vent.


----------



## ducatirider944

I only do one res drive and it gets done after all my commercial lots are done. Some times I won't get to it till after noon and she has gone to work. I usually get a call when she gets up at 7:00 in the morning wanting to know when it will be done. I tell her there is a shovel hanging in the garage, knock yourself out or it will be done buy the time you get home from work. You have a decked out Expedition in the garage use it!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ducatirider944;534064 said:


> I only do one res drive and it gets done after all my commercial lots are done. Some times I won't get to it till after noon and she has gone to work. I usually get a call when she gets up at 7:00 in the morning wanting to know when it will be done. I tell her there is a shovel hanging in the garage, knock yourself out or it will be done buy the time you get home from work. You have a decked out Expedition in the garage use it!


i take it ur wife dosent let u sleep in the bed when u ome home from plow? thou ur probably to tired to care that couch looks good anyway and u dont have to tell it u love it. even thou u do what man dosent love his couch well enless his wife baught it


----------



## mnormington

lawnmasters2006;524844 said:


> thats why we dont mess w home owners...waste of time...


One man's waste of time is another man's bread and butter.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

2 in trigger for res drivs


----------



## Sno4U

2 Inch trigger w/ all except 1 which is at 1.5 inches.
Anyone who approves salt gets salted w/ ANYTHING less than the plow trigger.


----------



## YardMedic

2" trigger here for me on every residential. No more phone calls to ask any of them, "there's less than 3 but it's gonna freeze tonight... want it done?"


----------



## SnowMatt13

If you didn't want me to plow it after 2" then you didn't want me to plow it at all.
2" trigger all day, every day. I would go lower, but never higher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

6"? You're joking, right? 

Seriously, you are joking, right?


----------



## SLLNorth

1.5 in. up here, or most times you will have ice.


----------



## tls22

I dont do driveways, my father does he goes out at 3 inches!


----------



## ducatirider944

KGRlandscapeing;534106 said:


> i take it ur wife dosent let u sleep in the bed when u ome home from plow? thou ur probably to tired to care that couch looks good anyway and u dont have to tell it u love it. even thou u do what man dosent love his couch well enless his wife baught it


LOL I was wondering if my sarcasm would be caught. I know the guys that do residential drives in my area probably make more money than me if they have their route laid out right. I deal with home owners 9 months out of the year and enjoy the break from "I am special and so much easier to work with so you should give me a deal" attitude. Plus you don't have to worry about getting stiffed as much. I know this has nothing to do with this thread so I will quit Hijacking at this point. Sorry carry on!


----------



## TwistedMetal

wow..some good advise in this thread..maybe you could put the 6" trigger people at the end of your route see if that works for them.if you need the customers keep them, but if your turning down easier work for a PITA..it may not be worth your time and fuel.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I dont do too many residentials but the ones I do have a 1" trigger just like the commercial accounts. If I had anything more than that I would have only plowed twice this year 
If someone has a 6" trigger I wouldnt even bother unless you get 6+" every other event. 2" would be a max for me.


----------

